# Comment enlever pubs "Ads by SaveKeep"



## C_L (26 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir, alors voilà ça va faire une petite semaine que j'ai un problème lorsque je vais sur Internet.
Que ce soit avec Safari ou Google Chrome, et sur n'importe quelle page internet (Facebook, Twitter, Asos, tout ce que vous voulez) j'ai des pubs qui apparaissent et sur certaines il y a écrit "Ads by SaveKeep".
Pouvez-vous m'aider à régler ce problème ? Merci d'avance..


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2014)

Tu as certainement une extension qui s'est installée dans tes navigateurs, un lien en english et regarde en bas Savekeep... The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide ...lien facilement transposable avec Google Translate pour le cas où... https://translate.google.fr/transla...TF-8&u=http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/&act=url

A la base, pour minimiser les indésirables pubs, il est conseillé d'installer Adblock ou GlimmerBlocker sur tous les navigateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

adblock doit être iinstallé sur chaque navigateur
GlimmerBlocker s'installe sur le mac et agit sur tous les navigateurs


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2014)

Locke a dit:


> TSavekeep..


le lien lui même explique que c'est  pas  vraiment une extension mais une application, d'où l'action sur tous navigateurs
il suffit de la virer


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2014)

En effet j'ai oublié de préciser que GlimmerBlocker s'installe et se gère depuis Préférences Système et surveille tous les navigateurs :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2014)

Locke a dit:


> En effet j'ai oublié de préciser que GlimmerBlocker s'installe et se gère depuis Préférences Système et surveille tous les navigateurs :rose:


je parlais pas de l'outil anti pub , mais du *adware* savekeep


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> je parlais pas de l'outil anti pub , mais du *adware* savekeep



Oui je sais bien, mais comme il ne mentionne pas ce qu'il a téléchargé et installé, quoi donner comme infos plus précises ?

Dans le lien que je cite, il y a quand même des infos... https://translate.google.fr/transla...TF-8&u=http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/&act=url


----------

